# Gur Satgur Ka Jo Sikh Akhai



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 2, 2005)

Gur Satgur ka jo sikh akhai so bhalke uth har Naam dhiawai.
Udam kare bhalke parbhati ishnan kare Amritsar nawai.
Updesh Guru har har japjapai sabh kilwikh pap dokh leh jawai.
Phir chare diwas Gurbani gawai behndian uthdian har Naam dhiawai.
Jo sas giras dhiae mera har har so gursikh guru man bhawai. 
Jisno dyal howai mera soami tis gursikh Guru updesh sunhawai.
Jan Nanak dhoor mangaitis gursikh ki jo aap japai awreh Naam japawi.
(Guru Granth Sahib, Page 305).


He who calls himself the disciple of the Satguru must wake up early in the morning (three hours before sunrise) and meditate on the Divine name. He must shake up all his laziness, take his bath, and meditate on His name. As taught by the Guru he must meditate on the Gur-mantra "Waheguru" and thus erase all the impressions of the wrong karmas (actions) he has done in various births and rebirths. Then at day dawn sing hymns in His praise. The Sikh who every moment keeps his mind fixed on the Divine name is dear to the Satguru. The Satguru showers his grace on him and shows him the path of at-one-ment (blends the Sikh with himself). Nanak begs the dust of the feet of such a gursikh, who himself meditates on the Divine name and directs others to do so.


----------

